# SGM Parker's Induction to Martial Museum



## Mark Weiser (Jan 28, 2005)

Museum Ceremony

Grand Master Ed Parker was more than a pioneer, more than a legend and 
more 
than the Father of American Kenpo, he was a man of integrity, a leader, 
a 
friend.

Mr. Parker was a man that instilled confidence and encouragement. 
Though he 
was considered one of the most famous martial artist in the world, he 
always 
took the time to introduce a brand new student into the world of the 
martial 
arts.

Mr. Parker revolutionized martial arts concepts and skills application 
to 
fit our modern needs. He was a scholar, author, innovator, promoter, 
father 
and student. He was a man who had a missionary conviction of spreading 
the 
art he loved so much.

For those of us who knew him, his memories and stories are still alive 
in 
our hearts. Unfortunately, the newer generation of kenpoists have never 
opportunity to truly know and understand this man who had a vision that 
still effects us today.

JUNE 25, 2005
On June 25, 2005, the next generation will have an opportunity to know 
who 
this legendary Grand Master was. On June 25th, kenpo artists all over 
the 
world will have an opportunity to give honor to this great leader one 
more 
time.

On June 25th, we will pay special tribute to Grand Master Ed Parker 
with his 
inclusion into the Martial Arts History Museum.  With this inclusion, 
his 
sacrifices, his struggles, his amazing accomplishments will never be 
forgotten and his memory will live on for generation after generation.

On June 25th, Ed Parker Jr. will stand and represent the inclusion of 
Grand 
Master Ed Parker into the Museum and into the Museum Hall of Fame at 
the 
Martial Arts History Museum Ceremony at the Marriott in Woodland Hills, 
California.

HONORING MR. PARKER
To honor Mr. Parker, a special video biography of his life will be 
assembled 
and displayed on stage. The video will include highlights of Mr. 
Parkers 
martial arts life and the impact he made on his and future generations.  
One 
of Mr. Parkers trusted individuals will have the privilege a reading 
his 
biography aloud to a crowd of over 500 people. As a result, a new 
generation 
of kenpoists will be able to understand the spirit of this great 
leader.

Finally, Ed Parker Jr. will come on stage, accept the inclusion of his 
father into the Museum and the Museum Hall of Fame and speak on his 
behalf.

THE MARTIAL ARTS HISTORY MUSEUM
The Martial Arts History Museum is the first martial arts museum in 
America. 
  On June 25, 2005, the Museum will pay special tribute to the 
legendary 
pioneers of our generation at their fourth annual Museum Ceremony.
The Museum Ceremony will be held at the Marriott in Woodland Hills, 
California on June 25, 2005. A Museum Exhibit will be on display 
including 
photographs, artifacts, uniforms and more. The doors to the exhibit 
will 
open at 4:30 pm and be available for viewing for all participants in 
the 
Ceremony. The Dinner Ceremony will begin at 6:00 pm.

The Museum Exhibit last year featured the history of the martial arts. 
This 
year the Museum Exhibit will highlight the martial arts in the media 
including artifacts from various martial arts movies, comic books, 
television series and more.

NON-PROFIT ORGANIZATION
The Martial Arts History Museum is a non-profit organization that was 
founded in 1999 and is planning to move into its permanent location in 
the 
summer of 2005. The grand opening ceremony is scheduled for early 2006. 
It 
will be located on Wilshire Blvd. on Museum Row in Los Angeles.

The Museum holds this Ceremony each year to pay a proper tribute to the 
pioneers, legends and masters who deserve an appropriate recognition 
for the 
sacrifices that were made for the love of the martial arts. In 
addition, the 
Ceremony raises funds to assist in the move-in process of the museum.

This event is a way to say thank you to these great legends.  It is 
not an 
awarding of a simple plaque but a celebration of that individuals 
efforts. 
It is paying proper respect to a person who changed our lives forever.


TICKETS
Tickets to this historic event is $100 for the Dinner, Ceremony and 
Museum 
Exhibit. Museum Members receive a $10 discount.  Last year the tickets 
sold 
out over a week ahead of time so please sign up early, there will be no 
sign-ups at the door. The Ceremony is a formal event (Tuxedos or suits 
are 
fine). Children are encouraged to participate and enjoy the event 
(Note: 
special child servings are not available).

CAMERAS AND VIDEO TAPING
We encourage all participants to bring their cameras and video cameras. 
All 
photography is permitted. This is a memorable and heartfelt event that 
should be shared. (Note: Last year we were covered by the Daily News, 
Paramount Pictures, Latin Fuze and Black Belt TV)

INFORMATION AND SIGN UP
For information on this event, please visit the website at
www.MartialArtsHistoryMuseum.com

Or call the Museum President Michael Matsuda at 818 355-1109.


----------



## parkerkarate (Jun 3, 2005)

I wish I could go to this but I am just a poor little college student. But Mr. Parker being inducted is great news.


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2005)

Full Salute to Mr Parker


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 3, 2005)

Well deserved honor and a long time coming. Even though Im not in American Kenpo, I've read material about this great man and it's a real shame that he's not alive to be honored. He's done alot for the martial arts that he should have receieved earlier in his life. Congratulations Sir!.......Steve


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 6, 2005)

Glad to hear that Mr. Parker is still being recognized for his efforts.  (wish I could go)

Like hammer said, "Full Salute to Mr. Parker"

:asian:


----------



## masherdong (Jun 9, 2005)

Well deserved honor indeed.  Way to go!


----------

